
Wealthy buyers reportedly in 'mad rush' to leave San Francisco - pseudolus
https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-sf/article/Wealthy-buyers-in-mad-rush-to-leave-SF-15324574.php
======
JMTQp8lwXL
What remains to be seen: is it due to the ongoing coronavirus or the protests,
or varying degrees of both? Real estate analysis tends to lag somewhat, and
protests are fairly recent, so the current data could be reflective of the
sentiment of March/April, a time which felt like peak uncertainty surrounding
coronavirus.

~~~
throw03172019
I took it as more about ability for remote work.

